# Radio Button formatieren



## EGJSoldier (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wie kann ich mit CSS einen Radiobutton formatieren. Und zwar will ich den Punkt, der erscheint, wenn man auch einen Radiobutton klickt, färben. Oder ist es generell Systemabhängig

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,

es ist system- und browserabhängig, ob, und wie die angedachte CSS-Formatierung interpretiert wird, wie es der Artikel Styling form controls mit dem dazugehörigen Beispiel Styled radio buttons aufzeigt, und das Ergebnis des eingangs gezeigten Test-Codes anhand einer Screenshot-Übersicht der unterschiedlichen OS/Browser-Konstellationen  grafisch dokumentiert.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2010)

Moment... 

Mit  Javascript-Unterstützung sieht es in der großen weiten Browser-Welt ganz anders, so einheitlich aus 


Niceforms v2
Demo: Niceforms


mfg Maik


----------



## EGJSoldier (23. Januar 2010)

Ok, danke für die Antwort. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so gern mit JS Arbete.

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2010)

Ohne JS  kannst du in diesem Fall dein Vorhaben zu Grabe tragen.

Dafür, dass du nicht gerne mit JS arbeitest, kam davon aber in deinen vergangenen Themen aus jüngster Zeit recht viel zum Einsatz bzw. zur Sprache - sogar mehrfach speziell im JS-Forum  :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## EGJSoldier (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber das lag daran, dass es sich in manchen Fällen nicht vermeiden lässt. Zum Beispiel: Dynamischer Content. Das geht ja schlecht mit CSS. Ich versuche aber JS weitestgehen aus meinen Seiten rauszuhalten, da User, die kein JS aktiviert haben nicht benachteiligt sind.

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2010)

Sollte ein Seitenbesucher in seinem Browser JS deaktiviert haben, wird er hier lediglich in der "speziellen" CSS-Formatierung der Formular-Steuerelemente (Radio-Buttons) benachteiligt. Technisch, also  funktionell, hat er mit dem Formular ansonsten keine Einbußen hinzunehmen.

mfg Maik


----------

